# new sole inserts suggestions ?



## crispynz1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I use these Superfeet.

Superfeet Premium Insoles : REDHot : Insoles for all of your footwear and activities. Skiing, hiking, running, soccer and work.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

These...

SOLE Custom Footbeds


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Remind insoles are alright also


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Read this article. Many of the brands previously mention are also covered in this article.

The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Stock Insoles Suck Get Some Support In there



clubmyke said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking to replace the piece of junk insert that came with my vans cirro boa. Any suggestions ?
> Looking for some cush and high arch support.
> ...


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Superfeet are pretty good insoles, but the best you could do is get some custom insoles made. Depending on where you ride a Surefoot shop can make these pretty quickly. Cost won't be cheap as they will probably cost around 150-200.00. The Superfeet are 30-50.00.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Been riding superfeet wintergreens for about five years now and just purchased some red hots. I'm pretty happy with them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

*SOLE Custom Footbeds*

Hey Guys, Matt from SOLE here. If you're interested in trying our footbeds for your snowboard boats, I'd recommend the Softec Ultra, here's a link:

Softec Ultra Custom Footbeds

If you have super tight fitting boots, I'd recommend the Softec Regular:

Softec Regular Custom Footbeds

If you have any questions about our footbeds, please feel free to ask.

As well, if you'd like 10% off your order from our online store, become a fan of SOLE on Facebook and send me a message to get the code.

SOLE | Facebook

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SOLE are the only insoles I use. I love them. I have a really high arch and they work really well for me. I know they're heat moldable, but I like them best right out of the box. I have them in my snowboard boots, my hiking boots, and my mountaineering boots.

The Signature Ed Viesturs are the ones that work best for me. Those are the ones I have in all three pairs of boots I mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> SOLE are the only insoles I use. I love them. I have a really high arch and they work really well for me. I know they're heat moldable, but I like them best right out of the box. I have them in my snowboard boots, my hiking boots, and my mountaineering boots.
> 
> The Signature Ed Viesturs are the ones that work best for me. Those are the ones I have in all three pairs of boots I mentioned.


Thanks for the kind words about our footbeds. If you want to spend a couple more dollars, the Ed Viesturs footbeds are our top of the line. Here's a link to comparison chart for all our footbeds if you are interested:

SOLE Heat Moldable Custom Footbeds - Compare All Footbeds


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

cardeo said:


> Thanks for the kind words about our footbeds. If you want to spend a couple more dollars, the Ed Viesturs footbeds are our top of the line. Here's a link to comparison chart for all our footbeds if you are interested:
> 
> SOLE Heat Moldable Custom Footbeds - Compare All Footbeds


How much volume do these lose when you heat mold them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Extremo said:


> How much volume do these lose when you heat mold them?


Hi, you shouldn't lose any volume. There is a slim possibility that you may lose a minor amount in the arch but that is dependent on how high your arch is. Hope that helps.


----------



## clubmyke (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions. got a pair of custom superfeet - makes a HUGE difference. I can now feel my board !!!


----------

